# Handsome 5-year-old Golden male in Franklin County Dog Shelter, Columbus, Ohio



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please find the rescues groups for that area on the list below and email them about this dog.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is beautiful, wish I knew someone that could take him. I'm full with four but will ask around, please contact the rescues in Ohio....if you need me, I can e-mail a couple

Golden Endings Golden Retiever Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo
GR Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs (GRRAND)
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent and email to Golden Endings in OH.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I send one to Golden Endings in Columbus and GRRAND


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If anyone finds out he needs transported....let me know....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Will do I'm only an hour from Columbus..have not heard anything back from rescue's


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I know someone looking for an adult but they're out here and I don't thing they've moved yet into their new place ):


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I emailed all those listed by Claudia.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Heard back from Golden Endings in Columbus

Thanks, Claudia 
Michelle sent us that link, too. We will look into Jake's case to see if 
we can help "spring" him. He sure is a photogenic guy! 

Tim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia & Mylissyk

Thank you for emlg. them. Can you email Golden Endings back and see if they were able to spring him? If not, I think another Ohio Golden Rescue would grab him. Jake is a beauty!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Claudia & Mylissyk
> 
> Thank you for emlg. them. Can you email Golden Endings back and see if they were able to spring him? If not, I think another Ohio Golden Rescue would grab him. Jake is a beauty!


I did....waiting :uhoh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

Let us know!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Claudia
> 
> Let us know!!


Will do, nothing as of right now


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

e-mail I got today


Michelle and Claudia, 
just got this message from the adoption coordinator at Franklin Cty…



Hey guys,
Thanks for the call and offer to help. He was one of those weird cases where numbers were low and we had space for him. But let everyone concerned know that he has ben adopted and went to a great home.


Thanks for the heads-up.

Tim (for)
Kay Hirsch
Adoption Coordinator
Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
1427 Roxbury Road C.H.E.
Columbus, OH 43212
614-486-0773


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Wendy: Thanks so much for posting Jake and emlg. the rescues.

Claudia: Thanks so much for sending us the good news! I am so glad that Jake was adopted!!!

Golden Endings: Thank you so much for rescuing Jake!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY!! I'm SO happy Jake's been adopted!


----------

